

Ask HN: Why did your startup fail? - simantel


======
minimaxir
I had asked a similar question about 8 months ago. [1]

joshkaufman's comment made good points:

\---

 _In my experience, pretty much every business closes for one of three primary
reasons:

1\. The business runs out of money and/or available financing.

2\. The owners decide the business isn't returning enough to justify further
investment of money or effort.

3\. There's some irreconcilable difference of opinion between owners, leading
to an impasse on a critical decision and dissolution of the business._

\---

[1] <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4496102>

~~~
scottbartell
Or all three e.g.) my last startup. Boy was that stressful...

------
keefe
Startups don't fail, engineers pivot... I spent my time building skill and a
particular tech, not concentrating on a market. I can attack a variety of
markets soon and working has not required much sacrifice, launching self
funded this summer will be enormously gratifying. Applying to yc on a
particular idea was one of the best things I ever did - I got advice to open
source a portion and that is clearly correct. Also to be completely honest,
while hunting for a cofounder after that rejection I found one and decided to
marry her, so sorting that out delayed our launch a little...

~~~
nayefc
"pivot" = fail

~~~
keefe
come on it was funny

~~~
nayefc
It is. I was just stating a fact though :)

